# Is this worth it? Advice please



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Guys

I currently have an MC2 paired with a cherub.

I am going to see this grinder

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/brasilia-commercial-coffee-grinder/1025137510

I have limited knowledge of grinders and am unsure whether this is worth a punt, and it is located only a few miles away. I am going to view it. I guess it may need new burrs, are these expensive/difficult to fit, are there any common problems to look out for?

I should trawl the web and the forum for my answers but have real limited free time before viewing,

Your patience with my possibly annoying questions and request for advice is appreciated


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Brasilia rr45 great grinder, great grind quality, easy to get burrs for the rr45, and a really great price on that.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like a bargain!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks to Dave I have a practically new set of burrs for an RR45 spare only had maybe 2-3 kilos through them if you needed them. So that looks well worth a punt anyway and its the nice shiny chrome model.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I contacted the seller on this on Monday morning and to quote him he "had already had many offers and had already arranged a few viewings", therefore I'm quite surprised it hasn't gone yet.... maybe they're all quibbling over a fiver!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am sure Dave has a chrome RR45. It is probably buried in amongst all the other grinders in his 'cave'!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Im sure he has had a few offers as i myself made a cheeky offer to see if he actually knew its worth but he seems keen to stick to his price!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Guys at that price it is a no brainer I sold one for £230 last year


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Thanks to Dave I have a practically new set of burrs for an RR45 spare only had maybe 2-3 kilos through them if you needed them. So that looks well worth a punt anyway and its the nice shiny chrome model.


Hi mate, I'd be interested in those burrs as I've just bought a different RR45 from Gumtree. Not the pretty shiny stainless one but a deffo bargain at £70 with a knock out drawer


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I bit the bullet and paid £80 for it. It is in good cosmetic condition and a quick look at the burrs reveal they are almost smooth!

It was manufactured in 2000 and has come out of a local health club. I am guessing they just replaced the grinder rather than the burrs

I intend to try and strip it at the weekend (I am far from knowledgeable or competent really, but I am guessing it can not be too hard?)

The young guy who sold it to me just worked at the club and they just told him to get rid of it.

CharlieJ if the burrs are still up for grabs can you advise how much, I certainly need some

I guess the real questions will start when I have a kitchen work top covered in grinder bits

Thanks for your advise and comments so far


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Even buying the burrs, that's still a bargain!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Charlie should do you a deal as he managed to pick up some interim burrs for his 55 very cheaply!!! They are not too complicated, if you need any help or get stuck just give me a shout


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Dave, the deal is done on the burrs with charliej

Maybe i will be in touch during the strip down!

Just need to research some mods that can be done....its very big, swmbo may not be impressed, but hey, she likes good coffee.


----------

